# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Neoliberalizmi na ka mashtruar me luftën individuale për ndryshimet klimatike

## Neteorm

/Martin Lukacs/

Do e këshillonit dikë ta fikte zjarrin me peshqir të lagur në një shtëpi që po digjet? Apo të vinte me një pallaskë mizash në një dyluftim me armë? Megjithatë, këshillat që marrim për ndryshimet klimatike mund të mos kenë thuajse asnjë lidhje me natyrën e krizës. Një email në inbox-in tim javën e kaluar më jepte tridhjetë sugjerime për të gjelbëruar hapësirën e zyrës, që përfshinin stilolapsat e ripërdorshëm, ridekorimin e ambientit me ngjyra të lehta dhe ndalimin e përdorimit të ashensorit. U ktheva në shtëpi duke ngjitur shkallët me idenë për të vazhduar me këshillat e tjera: të ndryshoja llambat, të blija eko-pajisje dhe të vendosja një panel diellor në çati. Një studim i dalë së fundmi pretendonte se kishte zbuluar mënyrën më të mirë për të luftuar ndryshimet klimatike: isha gati të bëja be se nuk do të kisha ndonjëherë fëmijë.

Këto nxitje bindëse për veprim individual  në reklamat e korporatave, tekstet shkollore dhe fushatat mainstream të grupeve ambientaliste, sidomos në Perëndim  duken aq të natyrshme sa ajri që thithim. Po vështirë se ka keqorientim më të madh. Ndërkohë që angazhohemi për të gjelbëruar mjediset ku jetojmë, korporatat e lëndëve djegëse fosile po i bëjnë krejt të kota të tilla përpjekje. Rritje e shkarkimit të karbonit që nga viti 1988? Vetëm njëqind korporata janë përgjegjëse për 71% të shkarkimit. Vazhdoni me stilolapsat dhe panelet, ata po i vënë flakën planetit.

Liria e korporatave për të ndotur planetin  dhe fiksimi pas një reagimi të dobët që merret thjesht me mënyrën e jetesës  nuk ndodh në mënyrë rastësore. Ato vijnë si rezultat i një lufte ideologjike dyzetvjeçare kundër mundësisë së aksioneve kolektive. Një luftë shkatërrimisht e suksesshme, ndonëse jemi ende në kohë për tiu përgjigjur.

Projekti politik i neoliberalimit, i jetësuar nga Thatcher-i dhe Reagan-i, ka pasur dy objektiva parësorë. I pari ka pasur të bëjë me kapërcimin e çdo pengese ndaj ushtrimit të pushtetit privat të papërgjegjshëm. I dyti ishte të ngrejë pengesa ndaj ushtrimit të çdo vullneti publik demokratik.

Politikat e privatizimeve, çrregullimeve, uljes së taksave dhe marrëveshjes për tregti të lirë u kanë mundësuar korporatave të akumulojnë fitime të jashtëzakonshme dhe ta trajtojnë atmosferën si gropë septike dhe të paralizojnë, nëpërmjet shtetit, aftësinë tonë për të marrë në dorë bashkërisht mirëqenien kolektive.

Elita sulmon çdo tentativë kontrolli kolektiv ndaj fuqisë së korporatave: lobimi dhe donacionet e korporatave, gërryerja e demokracive, i kanë penguar politikat e gjelbra dhe kanë rritur subvencionet për lëndët djegëse fosile; kurse të drejtat e shoqërizimit, si për shembull në sindikata  mjeti më efektiv që kanë punëtorët për të ushtruar pushtet kolektiv  janë dobësuar sa herë që ka qenë e mundur.

Në momentin kur ndryshimet klimatike kërkojnë një përgjigje publike kolektive të paprecedentë, ideologjia neoliberale i pret udhën. Prandaj, nëse duam të ulim sa më shpejt shkarkimet [e dioksidit të karbonit], duhet të kapërcejmë të gjitha mantrat e tregut të lirë: të vendosim sërish në kontroll publik hekurudhat, infrastrukturën dhe energjetikën; të frenojmë korporatat së marri lëndët djegëse fosile; të rritim taksat për të mundësuar investime masive në infrastrukturë të përshtatshme për klimën dhe në energji të rinovueshme  kështu që panelet diellore mund të jenë në çatitë e gjithsecilit, jo vetëm të atyre që mund tu përballojnë çmimin.

Neoliberalizmi jo vetëm që e ka bërë jorealiste politikisht këtë agjendë, por është orvatur për ta bërë të pamendueshme kulturalisht. Kremtimi i interesit të ngushtë konkurrues dhe i hiper-individualizmit, stigmatizimi i dashamirësisë dhe solidaritetit, i ka gërryer obligimet tona sociale. Ai ka përhapur si një toksinë antishoqërore e padukshme idenë e predikuar nga Margaret Thatcher-i se nuk ka shoqëri.

Studimet tregojnë se njerëzit që janë rritur në këtë epokë janë duke u bërë më individualistë dhe konsumeristë. Të zhytur në një kulturë që na mëson ta shohim veten më shumë si konsumatorë sesa qytetarë, si të vetëmjaftueshëm dhe jo si të ndërvarur nga njëri-tjetri, nuk është për tu çuditur që problemet sistemore orvatemi ti zgjidhim në mënyrën e paefektshme individuale. Ne të gjithë jemi bijtë e Thatcher-it.

Edhe përpara ardhjes së neoliberalizmit, ekonomia kapitaliste ka përfituar nga ideja se problemet strukturore të një sistemi shfrytëzues  varfëri, papunësi, shëndet i dobët, mungesë e vetëpërmbushjes merren si të ishin mangësi personale.

Neoliberalizmi e ka shfrytëzuar dhe intensifikuar këtë vetëfajësim të brendshëm. Ai të mëson se jo vetëm që duhet të ndihesh në faj dhe i turpëruar nëse nuk mund të sigurosh një punë të mirë, se je deri në fyt me borxhe, se je tejet i stresuar dhe i mbingarkuar për tu kushtuar kohë miqve, por tashmë duhet të ndihesh përgjegjës edhe për kolapsin e mundshëm ekologjik.

Sigurisht që njerëzit duhet të konsumojnë më pak dhe të përtërijmë alternativat zhvillimore të bazuara te nivele të ulëta shkarkimi karboni  të ndërtojmë ferma të qëndrueshme, të shpikim magazina baterish, të përhapim metodat me mbetje zero. Por të gjitha këto zgjedhje individuale do të kenë vlerë të mirëfilltë kur sistemi ekonomik të ofrojë alternativa të qëndrueshme mjedisore për të gjithë  jo vetëm për një grusht pasanikësh apo guximtarësh.

Nëse nuk ka transporti publik të përballueshëm, njerëzit do të udhëtojnë me makina. Nëse ushqimi organik lokal është shumë i shtrenjtë, ata do të zgjedhin rrjetet e supermarketeve të cilat përdorin në mënyrë intensive lëndët djegëse fosile. Nëse mallrat e lira masive prodhohen pambarimisht, njerëzit do të vazhdojnë të blejnë pa ndalim. Neoliberalizmi këtë punë ka: të na bindë që ndryshimet klimatike ti luftojmë nëpërmjet xhepit vetjak dhe jo nëpërmjet pushtetit dhe politikës.

Eko-konsumerizmi mund tju bëjë të mos ndiheni fajtorë individualisht. Por vetëm lëvizjet masive kanë fuqinë për të ndryshuar trajektoren e krizës klimatike. Kjo kërkon që pikësëpari të shkëputemi mendërisht nga mitet e neoliberalizmit: të mos mendojmë si individë.

Lajmi i mirë është se impulsi i njerëzve për tu bërë bashkë nuk shuhet  dhe po na kthehet imagjinata kolektive. Lëvizja për drejtësi klimatike është duke bllokuar gazsjellës, duke imponuar çinvestimin e triliona dollarëve dhe rritur popullaritetin e një ekonomie me energji 100% të pastër në qytete dhe shtete anembanë botës. Po krijohen kontakte të reja me lëvizje si  Black Lives Matter, ato për të drejtat e emigrantëve dhe indigjenëve apo për paga më të mira. Nën presionin e këtyre lëvizjeve, partitë politike më në fund duken gati ti kundërvihen hapur dogmës neoliberale.

Nga këto të fundit, qëllimi për tiu kundërvënë politikave neoliberale me ndikim klimatik nuk gjendet i shprehur më fort sesa nga laburistët e Jeremy Corbyn-it, Manifesti i Punës i të cilëve parashikonte një projekt rishpërndarës për të luftuar ndryshimet klimatike: duke reformuar publikisht ekonominë dhe duke këmbëngulur se oligarkët e korporatave nuk do të veprojnë më sipas qejfit. Ideja se të pasurit duhet të paguajnë pjesën që u takon në këtë transformim u konsiderua qesharake nga klasa politike dhe mediatike. Miliona vetë nuk u pajtuan. Shoqëria, e cila thuhej se na kishte lënë shëndenë, tani është kthyer gjithë mllef.

Kështu që mbill karota dhe jepi biçikletës, po deshe! Do të të bëjë më të lumtur e më të shëndetshëm. Por ka ardhur koha ti japim fund manisë se sa green jetojmë individualisht dhe të nisim ti kundërvihemi kolektivisht pushtetit të korporatave.

E përktheu Kristi Çunga

----------

